# Sbaciucchiare



## Sari0710

Ciao,

qualcuno può dirmi il significato di "sbaciucchiare"?


Molte grazie.


----------



## Adjoa

"Besuquear" o "besuquearse" según el contexto.


----------



## Cristina.

Pomiciare, limonare, slinguare = morrearse 
fare petting= meterse mano, hacer manitas.
Pomiciata, slinguata = morreo
Petting= manoseo


----------



## claudine2006

Cristina. said:


> Pomiciare, limonare o fare il petting= morrearse
> Pomiciata o petting = morreo


Si usano ancora?
Comunque non sono sinonimi.


----------



## Cristina.

Sì, lo so, pomiciare e limonare sono più volgari, ma a questo punto non ci scandalizziamo per un gesto spudorato, vero?


----------



## sabrinita85

Pomiciare = baciarsi
Fare petting = toccarsi in zone intime


----------



## Cristina.

Ahhh, ottimo, non lo sapevo, grazie a tutti i due.
Ossia fare petting = hacer manitas , manosearse, sobarse
Sbaciucchiarsi è un sinonimo di baciarsi (besarse/besuquearse)

E *pomiciare *e *limonare* cosa significano?
Dare un bacio alla francese, con lingua, o andare oltre (toccarsi in zone intime) o forse tutti e due?


----------



## red_heart

Tomado del Diccionario Italiano De Mauro Paravia:
*s*ba|ciuc|chià|re 
v.tr.
CO baciare ripetutamente, spec. in modo sdolcinato: _s. il fidanzato_, _coccolare e s. un bambino_
El equivalente en español es, como ha dicho Cristina (holas, chica) es _besuquear (_tr. col. Dar a alguien muchos besos cortos de manera pesada e impertinente: _no me besuquees todo el rato que me pones nerviosa_ - diccionarios on-line El Mundo)
De por sí, _sbaciucchiare_ no es nada volgar, pero, claro, tiener varias matices (positivas o negativas) según el contexto.


----------



## sabrinita85

*Limonare *= abbandonarsi con qcn. ad effusioni amorose, spec. a baci appassionati

*Pomiciare *= stare abbracciato a una persona strettamente e a lungo, scambiando baci prolungati e carezze anche intime


----------



## red_heart

Limonare: _sett_., _colloq_., abbandonarsi con qcn. ad effusioni amorose, spec. a baci appassionati. (Diz. De Mauro) Es más frecuente oír este verbo en el norte de Italia. Además es muy muy informal y lo utilizan sobre todo los adolescentes. Un sinónimo más neutral, digamos, es _pomiciare._

_Pomiciare: _ v.intr.  _centrosett_., stare abbracciato a una persona strettamente e a lungo, scambiando baci prolungati e carezze anche intime: _quei due hanno pomiciato tutta la serata_ | tentare un approccio amoroso, fare il pomicione: _p. ballando _

Por lo general, en ambos casos se suele besar con la lengua.


----------



## Cristina.

Sì, queste sono le definizioni del DeMauro, ma io volevo saperlo in spagnolo.
Sembra che limonare sia soltanto 'morrearse'(baciarsi con la lingua) e pomiciare sia 'meterse mano' (carezze intime, sfregarsi).
Qualcuno che sa lo spagnolo lo può tradurre in spagnolo?


----------



## Neuromante

Por la definición de Sabrinita no me parece que _pomiciare_ sea lo mismo que _meterse mano_ Creo que es mucho más suave


----------



## Violeta.74

Cristina. said:


> Sì, queste sono le definizioni del DeMauro, ma io volevo saperlo in spagnolo.
> Sembra che limonare sia soltanto 'morrearse'(baciarsi con la lingua) e pomiciare sia 'meterse mano' (carezze intime, sfregarsi).
> Qualcuno che sa lo spagnolo lo può tradurre in spagnolo?


 
Acá en México para _Limonare_ sería: besarse, besuquearse. Y no hay descripción si resultó ser a la francesa o no.

Pero una descripción para _Pomiciare y_ algo fuera de lo "formal" sería:

*Agasajarse*, aquí no hay consumación del acto sexual.

"Esos dos se han de haber dado una agasajada, se veían bastante jariosos ayer en el antro"


----------



## kolya97

sabrinita85 said:


> *Limonare *= abbandonarsi con qcn. ad effusioni amorose, spec. a baci appassionati
> 
> *Pomiciare *= stare abbracciato a una persona strettamente e a lungo, scambiando baci prolungati e carezze anche intime


 
Ah ¿sí? Yo viví en Roma doce años y siempre pensé que _pomiciare_ era _besarse. _

Bueno, si "pomiciare" significa lo que tú dices, un equivalente en español podría ser una palabra (bastante vulgar pero muy plástica) que oí un par de veces y me causó mucha gracia: _culipierniteteo. _Ej. ¡Fulanito y Fulanita estaban en un _culipierniteteo_!


----------



## Cristina.

*Adesso mi è tutto chiaro!*

*Pomiciare *= stare abbracciato a una persona strettamente e a lungo, scambiando baci prolungati *e carezze anche intime.*

Avevo il sospetto che limonare e pomiciare fossero 'darse el lote/el filete, morrearse', ma quello che mi fece sorgere il dubbio fu il pezzetto in rosso.

Quindi:
*Pomiciare, limonare e slinguare *= 
In Spagna-> morrear(se), darse el lote, darse el filete, enrollarse.
In Messico->fajar (#10), franelear, rascar e chapar (anche in lunfardo, insieme a franelear, apretar,transar y curtir=manotear, tomar, agarrar)
In Cile-> caluguearse , atracar (#7)

Pomiciare ( bacio alla francese) , limonare e slinguare (bacio alla francese) significano "baciarsi con la lingua" (bacio alla francese). Si usa anche "Mi spiccioni".

Fare petting (carezze, baci e non solo...) , come in inglese, vuol dire scambiarsi carezze intime, ovvero 'magrearse, manosearse, sobarse, meterse mano, hacer manitas'.


----------



## irene.acler

Mi spiccioni?? Nunca la he oído!


----------



## Cristina.

Limonare (si usa anche mi spiccioni)
La smettete di spiccionare voi due? (non sei alla moda, Irene )
Neanch'io , io trascrivo quello che c'è scritto.
Per quanto dici, immagino che non hai sentito neppure  slimonare, né fioccare né tubare.


----------



## irene.acler

_Slimonare_ y _tubare_ sí, los conozco! _Fioccare_ no..me gustaría saber si _spiccionare_ y _fioccare_ se usan y dónde!


----------



## xeneize

Hola, creo que si alguien lo tenía "claro", ahora se le va a liar nuevamente, perdónenme 

Una cosita: esto de poner las definiciones de los diccionarios es algo arriesgado a mi entender, porque nunca te dicen si esas definiciones son de uso común, o dónde se usan, etc...
Seguro si las ponen quiere decir que se usan o bien se usaron, pero personalmente, en mi zona no estilamos casi ninguno de los verbos que pusieron, y dudo mucho de que estén "de moda" algunos de ellos, más bien el contrario: me parecen bien arcaicos y anticuados, aunque no pueda ponerle la firma a esto.

De todas formas, ¿cómo es que aparecen algunos verbos de uso en la Argentina junto con "México"?...
El lunfardo es el argot porteño, no tiene nada que ver con México, por supuesto 

Bueno, les digo, "pomiciare" no es "centroseptentrional" en absoluto, se usa en Cerdeña, en Roma, en Sicilia...
Donde yo, y en Sicilia también, "pomiciare" es coloquial tendiente a vulgar, y quiere decir *exclusivamente* "besarse con lengua", o sea "a la francesa".
No se me ocurre el verbo de uso en la Argentina, siempre que haya, pero un beso con lengua es un _chupón_, si no yerro.
Así que donde nosotros "pomiciare" no es ni "fare petting" ni mucho menos "sbaciucchiarsi", es con la lengua nomás.

"Sbaciucchiarsi" es _besuquearse_, en cambio.

"Fare petting" sería como en Argentina _franelear_, _transar_ o _rascar_, o sea toquetearse, acariciarse apasionadamente.

"Limonare" es un sinónimo más coloquial de "pomiciare", yo no lo conocía, aunque lo había oído, y en Sicilia me dijeron que lo usan.

Nunca oí los demás, ni "slinguare" ni mucho menos "spiccionare" (!?), ni "tubare", ni "fioccare"...Todos los entendería como otras cosas, además: "slinguare" para los perros (nunca oído, sin embargo), "spiccionare"...jaja, para los pichones, claro, "fioccare" para la nieve (eso sí lo decimos), "tubare" es de palomas si no yerro o de dos muy enamorados, pero nunca lo oí con lo de "besarse".
Algunos los usan con estas acepciones en alguna parte de Italia?...

Saludos


----------



## sabrinita85

xeneize said:


> Nunca oí los demás, ni "slinguare" ni mucho menos "spiccionare" (!?), ni "tubare"...Todos los entendería como otras cosas, además.
> Algunos los usan en alguna parte de Italia?...


No, en el Lazio no se usan con el sentido de besarse o besuquearse.


----------



## karunavera

Donde yo no se usa ni limonare, ni siquiera pomiciare. Conocimos es significado pero no los utilizamos. Por lo que me consta limonare es centroseptentrional, mientras que pomiciare es un termino laziale.


----------



## xeneize

"Pomiciare" será _laziale_ de origen, pero en Cerdeña y en Sicilia éste sí se usa, y mucho...


----------



## Silvia10975

xeneize said:


> Así que donde nosotros "pomiciare" no es ni "fare petting" ni mucho menos "sbaciucchiarsi", es con la lengua nomás.
> 
> "Fare petting" […] toquetearse, acariciarse apasionadamente.
> 
> "Limonare" es un sinónimo más coloquial de "pomiciare",[…].
> 
> […] "tubare" es de palomas si no yerro o de dos muy enamorados, pero nunca lo oí con lo de "besarse".
> Algunos los usan con estas acepciones en alguna parte de Italia?...
> 
> Saludos



Qui dove vivo (non vorrei allargarmi nel dire Toscana ) conosco questi termini con lo stesso senso che gli hai dato tu. Gli altri menzionati non li avevo mai sentiti.
 Silvia.


----------



## Cristina.

Xeneize, in Messico si usa sicuramente "fajar"
(ahhhh, chiedo venia vossignoria, era un dizionario di messicanismi per argentini, come fare a saperlo?)

Immagino che "limonare" venga dal fatto che la lingua assomiglia un limone, come in spagnolo "darse el filete" (bistecca= lingua).
Perché si dice limonare
A Roma si dice "pomiciare".
A Trento si dice "slimonare" (adesso mi spiego come Irene conosceva il termine, jejeje)

Paccare/paccarsi :Baciarsi, pomiciare, limonare. A Roma "me la sono paccata".

Come si dice baciarsi in Italia : sgamare (in spagnolo sarebbe "pillar"), sucarsi, slurparsi, ecc.


Limonare/pomiciare :
Su limonare non c'è dubbio, ma riguardo al termine pomiciare alcuni italiani aggiungono toccatine.


----------



## sabrinita85

Si dice _limonare _perché quando si spreme con la spremiagrumi, il limone si gira e si "aggroviglia" così come fanno le lingue quando si baciano.


----------



## xeneize

Nunca dudé de que en México se use la palabra fajar, Cristina, ya que no tengo ni idea 
Dije nomás que lo de después era algo de Argentina, no de México...
Si era un diccionario mexicano-argentino, entonces ahí se develó el arcano 

Acá se dice "pomiciare", como en Roma y en Sicilia, etc, y no se usa nunca para referirse a "toccatine" o manoseos.
"Limonare" o "slimonare" nunca los oí, y menos el segundo, que me dicen usarse en Trento.
"Paccare/paccarsi", acá no entenderíamos lo que significa ni por asomo..
"Sgamare" acá es otra cosa, no es "pomiciare"..
"Slurpare" acá es lo que aparece en los comics como los de Donald Duck, no tiene que ver...
"Sucare/sucarsi" acá en Cerdeña no existe, pero en Sicilia sí, y no es "besarse" sino otra cosa mucho más vulgar que no voy a mentar 
Con esto no digo que en otros lados no existan estas palabras, por supuesto, simplemente menciono el uso de mi zona nomás, como información..
Saludos


----------

